# caçadores de tempestades



## Capinchocumulus (30 Abr 2011 às 23:06)

Olá à todos os amigos que fazem parte deste blog, gostaria de compartilhar com vocês o grupo de caçadores de tempestades Capincho Cumulus do qual faço parte e divulgar nosso material. 
Somos um grupo de 4 estudantes de meteorologia da UFPel (Universidade Federal de Pelotas), na cidade de Pelotas, estado do Rio Grande do Sul, Brasil. O propósito de nosso blog e caçar tempestade em nossa região e mopstrar o material em nosso blog como, fotos e vídeos.
Abaixo vai nossos endereços:

capinchocumulus.blogspot.com

Canal no youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/user/capinchocumulus2011

Email:
capinchocumulus@hotmail.com

Espero que todos gostem, estamos abertos a sugestões, obrigado!


----------



## Iceberg (25 Mai 2011 às 22:42)

Apesar da distância, desejo-vos boas caçadas por terras brasileiras !


----------

